# Finally headed out west.



## SwampHammerWill (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello again everyone, it's been a long time since I joined the site and posted an intro and after a long year, I've finally been given the opportunity to attend BRPC/BRC and will be checking in next Wednesday, the 24th. The amount of information I've received on here has been extremely helpful, thank you all for the knowledge and guidance. I'm fired up and excited to get out there and get to work. Thanks again and Semper Fidelis.


----------



## dmcgill (Aug 18, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 18, 2016)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Teufel (Aug 18, 2016)

Don't quit


----------



## Gunz (Aug 19, 2016)

Get some, Marine.


----------



## SwampHammerWill (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello again everyone, I'm happy to tell you all I passsed WSA, knots, and the written test and will be graduating BRPC Class 8-16 tomorrow morning! Been an awesome 4 weeks and I'm very excited to move onto BRC. We'll be running our RPAT to pick up with Class 1-17 on Monday.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 29, 2016)

sethwilliamm1 said:


> Hello again everyone, I'm happy to tell you all I passsed WSA, knots, and the written test and will be graduating BRPC Class 8-16 tomorrow morning! Been an awesome 4 weeks and I'm very excited to move onto BRC. We'll be running our RPAT to pick up with Class 1-17 on Monday.


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Teufel (Sep 29, 2016)

sethwilliamm1 said:


> Hello again everyone, I'm happy to tell you all I passsed WSA, knots, and the written test and will be graduating BRPC Class 8-16 tomorrow morning! Been an awesome 4 weeks and I'm very excited to move onto BRC. We'll be running our RPAT to pick up with Class 1-17 on Monday.



Well done!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 30, 2016)

Congratulations, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Congratulations!! Like @Ocoka One  said, keep us in the loop.


----------



## SwampHammerWill (Oct 15, 2016)

Evening all, 
Had my first hiccup in the course and failed the first night nav card but dialed in and passed the remeadiation. Onto the next 25m target!


----------



## SwampHammerWill (Dec 14, 2016)

Afternoon gents, 
Passed patrolling and will be graduating BRC with 1-17 this Friday. I now have a new appreciation for big white clouds after that final movement. Thank you all again for all the knowledge that's passed on this site, shadowspear is truly awesome. Now time to get to work!


----------



## Teufel (Dec 14, 2016)

Well done. Congratulations!


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 14, 2016)

Outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 14, 2016)

Bravo Zulu.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## CDG (Dec 15, 2016)

Congratulations dude!!


----------

